# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  محكمة النقض : لايصح اتهام الزوج بتبديد المشغولات الذهبية فى قائمة المنقولات

## hazem mohamed

محكمة النقض : لايصح اتهام الزوج بتبديد المشغولات الذهبية فى قائمة المنقولات

مبدأ هام لمحكمة النقض بشان جريمة تبديد المنقولات الزوجيه

قالت محكمة النقض فى حكم هام لها بجلسة 24-4-2013 ان العرف جرى على أن المشغولات الذهبية تظل فى حوزة الزوجة لتتزين بها ولايصح اتهام الزوج بتبديدها وجاء باسباب الحكم …( وإذ خلت الأوراق مما يفيد توافر القصد الجنائي لدى المتهم وهو انصراف نيته إلى إضافة المال الذى تسلمه إلى ملكه أو اختلاسه لنفسه، ولا يقدح فى ذلك ما ثبت بالأوراق من أن المتهم لم يعرض مشغولاتها الذهبية ذلك أن العرف قد جرى على أن المشغولات الذهبية تظل فى حوزة الزوجة لتتزين بها وهو ما تمسك به المتهم منذ فجر الدعوى وقد تأييد ذلك من أقوال شاهديها إذ قررا أنها خرجت من منزل الزوجية بحقيبة ملابسها إذ ليس من المقبول – عقلاً – أن تخرج من منزل الزوجية بملابسها وتترك مصاغها. لما كان ما تقدم فإن الواقعة تكون محوطة بالشكوك والريب فى صحة إسناد التهمة إلى المتهم ومن ثم يتعين القضاء ببراءته من التهمة المسندة إليه

الطعن رقم 26754 لسنة 3 قضائية جلسة من أبريل سنة 2013

 :Confuse:  :Confuse:

----------

